# LeAp Of fAiTh?



## gribur (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Guys.  Love photography, time to evolve, a little.  My mom just purchased a t3 and I loved using it for daughters B-Day, but I now see I can get the T4i for about the same price.  I have been looking at two camera's, I am starting out in the DSLR world and the learning curve is massive. So there is the T4i and the second is the Nikon D3200. I know there are a lot of "US" out there now that DSLR has become affordable, so I am thrilled if you can humor me and help out.  I am not so concerned about the entire video aspect, it is more of an extra to me.  I want to capture most importantly childhood memories and eagerly want to get into Macro photography, super excited about that.  Also living on the shores of Lake Huron, Landscape will play a role.  both are good from what i can see, both are also close in price point.  I would also consider buying something older that is better but has gone down in price due to age.  I know neither are even close to the best but I am hoping to buy something i can learn with, grow with and eventually graduate from.  Ty for any help, take care and hope to hear from you.
Cheers


----------



## jrizal (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's a video review and some Google links. Personally, between the two I'd go for the T4i though I have a Nikon because of its features. But image quality wise, I have no experience in both. Some reviews on the other hand say the D3200 has better IQ. Hence my posting of the links. But actual users may provide more inputs. But I wonder how the t$i would compare to the






Canon T4i vs Nikon D3200 - Our Analysis

Head to Head: Canon T4i vs. Nikon D3200 - DigitalCamerainfo.com

t4i vs d3200 - Google Search


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 2, 2013)

According to DxOMark, the D3200 is a better camera in terms of image quality:
DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

Its low light capability is almost a full stop better than the T4i's.  The T4i has a faster burst rate though (5 fps vs 4 on the Nikon) if that matters to you.
I don't know how involved in photography your mom is but if she plans on purchasing lenses and other accessories in the future, you will be able to borrow them and use them with your camera if you go with the Canon.  It might be something to consider.


----------



## JAC526 (Jan 2, 2013)

DxO always seems to rate nikon sensors higher than canon sensors.


----------



## gribur (Jan 2, 2013)

JAC526 said:


> DxO always seems to rate nikon sensors higher than canon sensors.



   I am reading and reading and reading and becoming more and more confused.  I am pretty sure that the canon t4i and the nikon 3200 are the best in their respective categories, but they each have their pros and cons. how much of a pro is a 6MP improvement? Yes i may want to blow up some of my future work for framing and sale, will the canon with 18mp handle this.  I also saw how the nikon has better traking while shooting video and may be better at lower light levels.  I do not want this to become a "well it depends how it feels when you hold it" question.  I want the best of the best for what i can afford.  Guys please dig deep, think if you had the knowledge you have now and owned no equipment, no camera and were just starting out with around a $650 budget and knew you would not be able to afford a new camera for a very long time.  Basically you would need this camera to easily take you from a baby to your mid twenties in terms of potential growth.  ty and talk soon.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 2, 2013)

To put MP in perspective...


A couple years ago I did a series of 16x20 prints using my D2x which is 12MP.  16x20.  As in big.

And I can honestly tell you I don't think I'd need more resolution unless I was printing larger.

At 35mp, I think the D800 would print a 27x34 with the same quality as my 16x20's.

With even entry level cameras banging out 12+ MP at low noise up to 3200 iso, I think a lot of the IQ comparisions are moot for most people.

Either camera will be a great camera.  Don't sweat it like there's and actual bad choice.

the best one will probably be the one your shooting buddies use, just because you get more mileage out of sharing accesories and lenses when out and about, and your knowledge sharing (beyond the universal basics) is a little easier when you have similar cameras.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 2, 2013)

JAC526 said:


> DxO always seems to rate nikon sensors higher than canon sensors.



DxO always rates Nikon better... even when real world testing and laws of physics show otherwise.  DxO refuses to disclose their testing methods other than their vague descriptions that they just test the "sensor" (which isn't always really even possible.)

I've become so distrustful of them (based on their scores contradicting laws of physics AND varying wildly from real-world tests done by trusted reviewers who DO publish their testing methods and sample images showing the results) that I no longer consider DxO to be a valid or reliable source.


----------

